# Duck Hunting G.I.N.S. Perdido Key Hunt Area



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone else on the forum hunting this area? I went the past two weekends and heard a lot more shooting than what I was doing. This year is my first year permitted to hunt these waters and I am curious as to how this year is starting out compared to years past. Any advice or tips?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Tide In Knots said:


> Anyone else on the forum hunting this area? I went the past two weekends and heard a lot more shooting than what was I was doing. This year is my first year permitted to hunt these waters and was I am curious as to how this year is starting out compared to years past. Any advice or tips?


Grew up hunting out there. Had a great shot friday. With a banded bluebill in the bag as well.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the jewelry, do you use only divers in your rig when you hunt there or do you mix puddle ducks too?


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Where is this? I live in Orange Beach and am looking for some nearby areas to start duck hunting. Driving all over the state is killing my bank account.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Leaky Waders said:


> Congrats on the jewelry, do you use only divers in your rig when you hunt there or do you mix puddle ducks too?


Use a mix of dekes. We have killed just about every spices of bird out there. From seaducks to snow geese. We had a hen woodie come in last 
friday and land while picking up.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

jks0007 said:


> Where is this? I live in Orange Beach and am looking for some nearby areas to start duck hunting. Driving all over the state is killing my bank account.


 

Johnsons beach area.


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

jks0007: Don't forget that if you plan on heading over from Orange Beach, you will need a florida license and such. I have been hunting this area as well, and a few honey holes: so far this year we have had a great mix bag of birds. Blue Bills, Red Heads, Mallards, Widgeon, Ring Necks, Woodies, Shovlers, Hoodies, Gadwall, and Teal. Waiting for it to get good and cold for the red head numbers to pick up then start chasing them.


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

Also, hunting the G.I.N.S is only for those areas south of the industrial canal and north of the shore line of the gulf. So if you hunt north of the bouys or south into the gulf 300 ft from a man made structure you are good. That can open up some opportunities as well.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I see you guys going by out back a lot coming and returning...nice set up...

I'm 3 blks east of Galvez and I reckon it's some of you guys on here...


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok call me dumb but I honestly can't figure out what G.I.N.S. means. Can someone enlighten me. I'm just now really getting into duck hunting and am looking for any help that y'all would be willing to lend. I've hunted woodies mostly and been up in Guntersville, Al hunting on the lake. But I've never tried it down on the coast. What am I looking for?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Islands National Seashore


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

FLoutdoors website has a link and pictures of where you can hunt and how to get the permits, once legal, get a kayak, paint it grey brown, get about four dozen red head and / or blue bill decoys, 50/50 cord, and eight heavy weights. take each dozen and make a long line with the 50/50, put an anchor at the ends, stretch each line out so thie birds have to land into the wind. Brush up the kayak and start shooting. Both G.I.N.S locations can be reached by vehicle and a walk. The kayak is low enough to lay in, but stable enough to paddle to your birds if they get away from you.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome man. Thanks for all the info. Hopefully I can get over there and hunt this year.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Tide79 said:


> FLoutdoors website has a link and pictures of where you can hunt and how to get the permits, once legal, get a kayak, paint it grey brown, get about four dozen red head and / or blue bill decoys, 50/50 cord, and eight heavy weights. take each dozen and make a long line with the 50/50, put an anchor at the ends, stretch each line out so thie birds have to land into the wind. Brush up the kayak and start shooting. Both G.I.N.S locations can be reached by vehicle and a walk. The kayak is low enough to lay in, but stable enough to paddle to your birds if they get away from you.


Link? Anyone do any good in the Santa Rosa side? I have been thinking about giving it a try but crossing the sound in 16 ft flat bottom with a Slow devil pushing pushing it has me a little apprehensive.


----------

